# 0.0.23 and Cat. AI



## iLLestOne (Jan 23, 2005)

I noticed that where I could change CAT AI before, is not greyed out?

I was useing cat 4.12 and noticed it was greyed out. I then installed 5.01, still greyed out. Then went back to 4.12 and it is STILL greyed out.

I really liked that feature. Anyone know why it would be greyed out?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 23, 2005)

iLLestOne said:
			
		

> I noticed that where I could change CAT AI before, is not greyed out?
> 
> I was useing cat 4.12 and noticed it was greyed out. I then installed 5.01, still greyed out. Then went back to 4.12 and it is STILL greyed out.
> 
> I really liked that feature. Anyone know why it would be greyed out?



Funny, I had the same problem, all I did was uninstalled the drivers, ran driver cleaner and then installed them again, after that the option was available again in Atitool.
I noticed this happened after installing version 0.0.23 too, guess that makes us two.


----------



## iLLestOne (Jan 23, 2005)

Well I found out and fixed the problem. I uninstalled net 1.1, and now it's back! 

Very strange..

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;824643#5

Not very fun to uninstall either


----------



## R350np (Jan 24, 2005)

Wich Version of CAT 5.1 did you use? I´ve installed the CP-Version, not the CCC, and my AI never was greyed out.


----------



## iLLestOne (Jan 24, 2005)

CP-version. It was greyed out because of net 1.1. I uninstalled that, and it was back. I installed net1.1 on acc.

No CCC here, at least til the fix all the bugs...


----------

